# Fertilizer prices



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Anybody get any fertilizer prices lately. We are going to spread some of this fall yet and we here potash dropped about 70 to 80 bucks a ton and everything else stayed the same. Going to call next week


----------



## bbos2 (Mar 20, 2015)

We spread all plow down this fall. I think by next spring it will be climbing again.


----------

